# If you found out your 17 year old boy was having sex.....



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 3, 2008)

What would you do if you found out that your 17 year old boy was having sex? 

My sister in law found out her son was having sex and she _grounded_ him. Can you belive that? Grounded for sex. 

I would have taken that opportunity to have a lengthy discussion about disease and preventative measures. When I found out she grounded him I was really stunned, how stupid. 


I bet that boy has a girl pregnant before he's 20.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What would you do if you found out that your 17 year old boy was having sex?
> 
> My sister in law found out her son was having sex and she _grounded_ him. Can you belive that? Grounded for sex.
> 
> ...


I agree with you bro you can't stop him from having sex but you can give him condoms and a good talk.


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 3, 2008)

hes 17...its perfectly normal...but i would definitely sit him down...talk about it...and then hand the kid some condoms and make sure he knows how to use them...grounding a 17 yr old for having sex is pretty silly...and useless...lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 3, 2008)

*I was a 17 year old boy once and I had 17 year old son about 3 years ago...if he has already had sex, you can't unring that bell...*
*just tell him you love him and support his decisions...and give him a handful of condoms...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2008)

"sorry babe, i can't come over tonight and sex you up. i'm grounded." lololol poor kid. i'd buy him condoms at least.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2008)

funny, i read all the replies after i posted. looks like condoms for the win.


----------



## wackymack (Oct 3, 2008)

i was humpin at 17 and my parents knew it bc i was honest and that i was safe except once,bad mistake,i didnt recieve a kid but got a std once,crabs bite,and had a sti from same girl


----------



## jumifera (Oct 3, 2008)

i would go to costco and buy him a box full of condos.
and tell him if he doesnt use the condoms his pipi will fall off!


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 3, 2008)

wackymack said:


> i was humpin at 17 and my parents knew it bc i was honest and that i was safe except once,bad mistake,i didnt recieve a kid but got a std once,crabs bite,and had a sti from same girl


*thats it wacky...your grounded......*


----------



## stoney101 (Oct 3, 2008)

i agree with NEWGROTH except i would have added a high 5 after the serious talk lol


----------



## wackymack (Oct 3, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *thats it wacky...your grounded......*


 
never have been grounded before

will u go light on me for bein a dumbshit with a slut a few years ago?


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 3, 2008)

wackymack said:


> never have been grounded before
> 
> will u go light on me for bein a dumbshit with a slut a few years ago?


*was it good?*


----------



## wackymack (Oct 3, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *was it good?*


it was ok,but even bad satch is still pretty good,it was like niagra falls in there


----------



## tipsgnob (Oct 3, 2008)

wackymack said:


> it was ok,but even bad satch is still pretty good,it was like niagra falls in there


*that should be the main criteria..*


----------



## txhomegrown (Oct 4, 2008)

I would give him a bunch of condoms and ask if the girl had a sister.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd give him condoms, but he'd still be in trouble.For not coming to me,and telling me what was up.I have girls.I don't want them having sex.Ever.I waited until I was 18, ideally, I hope they do too.However,if they can't they better let me know so I can get them protection, because I'll be damned if I'm raising a grandchild.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 4, 2008)

I took my son to the store and bought him condoms after the first time I saw him walking with his arm around a girl. We also had a lengthy talk about disease, pregnancy and prevention. I liked to talk to him about sex in the car. 70 MPH on the interstate and he can't walk away from me. Get 'em trapped and let the conversation roll. 

I think some of it sunk in. He's 23 now and has no kids or STD's to date. 

I couldn't believe she grounded him for sex. OMG, I wonder what she'll do if she catches him with a Playboy or something?


----------



## makinthemagic (Oct 5, 2008)

as long as he is having sex with a female i would buy him the biggest supply of condoms i could find and tell him good job


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What would you do if you found out that your 17 year old boy was having sex?
> 
> My sister in law found out her son was having sex and she _grounded_ him. Can you belive that? Grounded for sex.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm weird (ok, no "maybe" about it), but I EXPECTED my boys to be having sex by age 17. I made sure they knew certain things from an early age, and continued their education as they grew. We STILL talk about sex, though differently than when they were younger. I made sure that, while in high school, they had plenty of condoms on hand because I didn't want them makin' babies just yet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

She cant get pregnant If she swallows it ..................


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 5, 2008)

Or takes it up the ass. Or gets it from another girl.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 5, 2008)

I think I was 17 when I first had sex... I'm pretty sure I was anyhow... I don't see anything wrong with finally doing it as long as you're wearing protection, and it's with a girl you like. If he's banging *random* girls, or guys or whatever that might be a problem(condom or not). Sex with strangers isn't good- but all in all forcing someone to suppress their sexuality rarely leads to any type of positive behavior.


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 5, 2008)

jeez hes 17...I wouldnt even try to hide it from my parents when I was that old, Id bring girls over all the time


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 8, 2008)

the more sex u have the manlier you get lol 
but seriously atleast the kid came out of his shell and he knows whats up.
he just needs condoms. and dont have sex with strangers haha.


----------



## MissBehavin (Oct 8, 2008)

I would make him babysit an infant for a weekend, a cholicky too (spell check I'm sure). That will scare him into wearing a condom! You don't quite get the full effect in just one day. Cash out his weekend and let him wake up a lot during the middle of the night to crying.... and than he gets the biggest box of condoms I can find.


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 9, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> jeez hes 17...I wouldnt even try to hide it from my parents when I was that old, Id bring girls over all the time


 I told my boys they had to hide the same way I did when I was their age. My mother actually thought I was a virgin when I was married.


----------



## cleatis (Oct 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What would you do if you found out that your 17 year old boy was having sex?
> 
> My sister in law found out her son was having sex and she _grounded_ him. Can you belive that? Grounded for sex.
> 
> ...


Grounded?! what the FUCK? Jesus, just sling a few condoms his way and find a way to show him just how much of a pain in the ass being a parent is.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 9, 2008)

my mom doesen't even think i'm having sex, i'm 20, once when she came over 2 my apartment as a "suprise visit to cheer me up" a girl was leaving my room, i told her we we studying the human anatomy 4 finals, my mom will never know i'm having sex, ever

but when i do have a kids especially the girls i'm going to hold a double standard, i'd be a bad father not to i know how fathers who stick around get over there little girls i know it's gonna happen but i really don't want to see it or think aout it because it would make me sick, when i comes right down to it, when the"side effects" of sex come into question women get the raw end of the stick (apart from the actual sex,) so i know i'll have to sit my future kidfs down but there questions will probably make me pass out

but i know 4 the boys i'll probably sling a box of condoms, talk to him and slap hima hi 5


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

If your mom came into your apartment right after you had sex, she knows. First you are 20, duh. Second sex has a _smell,_ that's right kids. You can't smell it if you were the one doing it, but it's there. Please stop acting like your mother is to dumb to figure it out, I bet she wouldn't appreciate that.


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 10, 2008)

hell yea sex has a smell mostly that sweaty ass, vagina smell i love it tho hahaha


----------



## sweetsmell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a 4yr old myself and I know when she gets that old it will be a really difficult time in my life


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 10, 2008)

I suggest beginning education now (according to what she can absorb and understand), before she has a vested interest in it, if you get what I mean. It's worked quite well for me and my boys.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

If you can talk to your kids comfortably about sex it keeps the communication lines open for discussing everything else.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If your mom came into your apartment right after you had sex, she knows. First you are 20, duh. Second sex has a _smell,_ that's right kids. You can't smell it if you were the one doing it, but it's there. Please stop acting like your mother is to dumb to figure it out, I bet she wouldn't appreciate that.


yeh i know sex has a smell, and she prolly knows but could u atleast let me live out my denial?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it's way harder to come to terms with a daughter becoming sexually active than it is when a son does. I don't know why, it just seems more personal for a girl or something. 




sweetsmell said:


> I have a 4yr old myself and I know when she gets that old it will be a really difficult time in my life


 


Sorry wasn't trying to bust your balls or anything, just pointing out that your mom most likely isn't as dumb as you'd like her to be. 





smartsoverambition said:


> yeh i know sex has a smell, and she prolly knows but could u atleast let me live out my denial?


----------



## duff420 (Oct 13, 2008)

kids now adays having sex at age like 13 and shit or at least round here


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think it's way harder to come to terms with a daughter becoming sexually active than it is when a son does. I don't know why, it just seems more personal for a girl or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh i know plz i just REALLY rather not think about it

but i can tell when i have a daughter it's going to be hard to tell her these things but i know i'm not going to tell her the wait until marriage crap, it never works and will prolly make her want to do it more i'd answer any questions she has but i'd rather her hide her "being sexy" or playing games with boys from me bcuz i'm still a dog right now so i can't turn around and tell them otherwise


----------



## chuckbane (Oct 13, 2008)

If I found my 17 y/o boy having sex....

i would educate him... 

...


about pulling out in time


lol.. seriously now..

they teach safe sex in highschool now, you shouldnt have anything to worry about... and if he does fuck up well that is the best way to learn a lesson,, boy and girl. You just have to hope that he makes the right decisions. and after all, you can't force him not to fuck,, it does feel good


----------



## SmokinBong83 (Oct 22, 2008)

jumifera said:


> i would go to costco and buy him a box full of condos.
> and tell him if he doesnt use the condoms his pipi will fall off!


lmao I tell was telling my son, who's now 5, that if he kept holding his pee his peepee would fall off! Unfortunately that doesn't work. Now I just tell him that they will have to do surgery on his peepee again.

Jennifer


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 22, 2008)

I would double his allowance, and buy him a steak dinner.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 22, 2008)

SmokinBong83 said:


> lmao I tell was telling my son, who's now 5, that if he kept holding his pee his peepee would fall off! Unfortunately that doesn't work. Now I just tell him that they will have to do surgery on his peepee again.
> 
> Jennifer



XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD


----------



## ElDuderino (Oct 22, 2008)

Grounding him isn't going to work. Nothing's going to work now he's started. Going to have to tell him how it is so he doesn't get her pregnant. Simple as that really.


----------



## stonerboy1 (Oct 26, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> my mom doesen't even think i'm having sex, i'm 20, once when she came over 2 my apartment as a "suprise visit to cheer me up" a girl was leaving my room, i told her we we studying the human anatomy 4 finals, my mom will never know i'm having sex, ever
> 
> but when i do have a kids especially the girls i'm going to hold a double standard, i'd be a bad father not to i know how fathers who stick around get over there little girls i know it's gonna happen but i really don't want to see it or think aout it because it would make me sick, when i comes right down to it, when the"side effects" of sex come into question women get the raw end of the stick (apart from the actual sex,) so i know i'll have to sit my future kidfs down but there questions will probably make me pass out
> 
> but i know 4 the boys i'll probably sling a box of condoms, talk to him and slap hima hi 5


 hell yea i give em a hi and big ass box of condoms


----------



## christofeser (Oct 28, 2008)

ha.
this brings me back to a time when i was 15.
dont know what laws on sex are for USA, but in the UK is sixteen for Hetro and 18 for Homo.
well i was screwing a girl like, every night, she stayed round for a few days and i'd fuck her a few times a night. so yeah basically i couldnt put my condoms in my fucking bin because my mum always emptied it in the morning, so i kept them in a little fucking cardboard box that held perfume or some shit before. anyway so i racked up like a load of condoms in this box and one day my mum found them. bless her that must have been a shock, her 15 year old having so much sex. she never spoke to me about it. i think she was just happy i was being safe haha.


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 28, 2008)

Grounding for sex is avoiding an uncomfortable subject for parent and child. I would bet they are not spending much time in close proximity to one another. 


Hypothetically would you give him a pat on the back if he had to pay child support for 18 years. Six month later when he can not afford his H.I V. medicine who is he going to call. Myself I would punish him not for the sex but being indiscreet and caught.


Parents really do not have a guide to child rearing. The term child rearing is inaccurate. 
I thought when my oldest child(first child) finished high school , got her college scholarships and was accepted to university my job was done. I gave my wife a high five and partied like it was 1999. We were done! One down and........... We will never be done!​ 
​


----------



## Cannabox (Nov 28, 2008)

haha what a bunch of extremist assholes. 17 is the legal age in most states for sex.
kings use to take wives at age 14. people use to marry at age 14-15, and have kids..
opposers to this 17 year old having sex are messed up.

my first time i was 15, i've never gotten anyone pregnant my whole life, or gained stds. don't be a fuckin asshole and say shit like that. your being a bitch. your either jealous that your not getting any, or your just a paranoid fuck who thinks if you stick a dick in something AIDS is born.


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 28, 2008)

Cannabox said:


> haha what a bunch of extremist assholes. 17 is the legal age in most states for sex.
> kings use to take wives at age 14. people use to marry at age 14-15, and have kids..
> opposers to this 17 year old having sex are messed up.
> 
> my first time i was 15, i've never gotten anyone pregnant my whole life, or gained stds. don't be a fuckin asshole and say shit like that. your being a bitch. your either jealous that your not getting any, or your just a paranoid fuck who thinks if you stick a dick in something AIDS is born.


 
Actually Its not about the sex it is the ramifications. You have not "gotten anyone pregnant my whole life, or gained stds". A great number of people do....
you are just a statistical anomaly


----------



## Cannabox (Nov 28, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> Actually Its not about the sex it is the ramifications. You have not "gotten anyone pregnant my whole life, or gained stds". A great number of people do....
> you are just a statistical anomaly


like i said, extremist. use that fear to control your kids.. good job learning that tactic from the goverenment.

i'm not gonna even go into what being overbearing does to children, we all know it drives children away from their parents.


----------



## diemdepyro (Nov 28, 2008)

Posts are pretty telling about ones true nature. The anonymity of the internet allows peoples intermost private feelings about their own childhood come to the surface.
This a quite interesting thread about human nature.


----------



## raeman1990 (Nov 28, 2008)

stoney101 said:


> i agree with NEWGROTH except i would have added a high 5 after the serious talk lol


same, i'd had sex by 17, so in how ever many years that my son has sex (be it 17 or 30) i'd talk to him about std's, and babies, then maybe give him a high 5 or knuckle pound


----------



## longbaugh (Nov 29, 2008)

Funny how I think about it differently between boys and girls... I have both but they're still pretty young. I'd give my boy a high five, but i don't even want to think about my girls having sex. I wonder what the deal is?


----------



## GSTATUS (Nov 29, 2008)

17 year old grounded for fucking??

I had my girlfriend pregnant at 16 and i didnt get grounded.


----------



## NomadicSky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd buy him some condoms and tell him about std's.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, someone needs parenting lessons... Perhaps you should show her this discussion lol.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2008)

if you really want to help that kid call his GF and have her call him and say she is late.... YA THAT PUTS SHIT INTO PERSPECTIVE THAN. Guarnteed he uses condoms after that.


----------



## kevin (Dec 2, 2008)

my wife and i raised 3 children together, the 2 oldest, girls were on birth control for their 14th birthday, about the same for the boy. i didn't want to raise grandchildren.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 4, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What would you do if you found out that your 17 year old boy was having sex?
> 
> My sister in law found out her son was having sex and she _grounded_ him. Can you belive that? Grounded for sex.
> 
> ...


That's bad thing to do...

I got grounded when I was 13 because my father caught me in his bed with a 16 year old. I was her little sex toy that she could teach stuff to. My parents even made her come around one night for a lecture about pregnancy and STDs.
It was probably the most embarrassing time of my life. They didn't know it, but she already had a 12 month old son, and was going out with a 17 year old guy...who dropped her off for the little lecture my parents had planned.


Can you imagine the shit that I went through at school that week?
I went from being the stud with the 16 year old girlfriend, to the loser with the freaky parents in 24 hours!!! All that street cred and peer respect that some kids never get, gone because your parents are freaks and want to LECTURE your sex teacher!!! It took me months to get over it!!

I would NEVER punish my kids because they had sex. That would set you up to have some really strange ideas about sexuality and love in your future years I reckon.

Before my kids started having sex, they knew about STDs, HIV and protection in all its forms. I think they've done alright. The two oldest are in their 20's and both are healthy, single and have no children.


----------

